

GNU 30th anniversary - lelf
https://gnu.org/gnu30/?hn

======
agentzebra

      Can you believe it? The GNU system is thirty years old today!
    
      In 1983, Richard Stallman launched the free software movement
      with the words, "Free Unix!" We've freed a lot more than that in
      the last thirty years. The GNU system is now a vast universe of
      fully free operating systems, window managers, and software that
      serves almost every imaginable purpose. More than 95 percent of
      the world's supercomputers run free software. A majority of web
      servers run free software. Even more impressive, there are
      estimated to be tens of millions of free software users worldwide.
    
      That's a lot to celebrate. This weekend, the Free Software
      Foundation will be honoring thirty years of GNU with a
      [celebration and hackathon in Cambridge, MA][1]. Around the
      world, there are over [eighteen celebrations][2] planned on
      almost every inhabited continent. And online, people are showing
      their love for GNU by embedding the [special 30th anniversary
      badge][2] on their websites and [donating to support GNU's future
      work][3].
    
      Please join us in the celebration: 
    
      * [Watch the livestream from the Cambridge celebration][4] to see
         John Sullivan speak at 10am EDT (14:00 UTC) and Richard Stallman
         speak live at 5pm EDT (21:00 UTC) on Saturday, September 28.  
      * Find the [celebration][2] nearest you.  
      * Embed the [special 30th anniversary badge][2].  
      * [Donate][3] to keep GNU going strong for another thirty years.  
    
      Happy Hacking,  
    
      The entire Free Software Foundation team  
    
      [1]: https://gnu.org/gnu30/celebration
      [2]: https://gnu.org/gnu30/
      [3]: https://my.fsf.org/associate/support_freedom
      [4]: http://live.fsf.org/gnu30.ogv "GNU 30th live streaming"

------
backprojection
In case anyone didn't catch it, Stephen Fry extolling GNU and free software:

[https://gnu.org/fry/happy-birthday-to-gnu.html](https://gnu.org/fry/happy-
birthday-to-gnu.html)

This man is a wonderful person.

~~~
spongle
While I appreciate the focus, the guy is entirely opposite when it actually
comes to technology purchasing and quite happily throws piles of cash at
closed proprietary products on a daily basis and brags about it on television.

~~~
thejosh
Better to have someone like Stephen Fry talking about it and raising awareness
then nobody at all.

~~~
vacri
After watching this particular video, it was clumsy, with lots of rough edges.
It doesn't seem to have been written for a target audience, and contains a
grab-bag of iffy factoids - which is not up to Fry's reputation of
knowledgable, insightful commentary. At the very least, they could have moved
the MBA out of frame.

~~~
mattl
MBA can't run GNU?

~~~
vacri
Anyone that can make a hackintosh already knows everything that Fry mentioned
- which is one of the reasons why I said the target audience is unclear. And
half the people who can run a hackintosh will be able to pick the errors in
what he said as well. For those who aren't aware of the hackintosh, having the
MBA in-frame sends a very mixed message. Why even defend it's presence? The
founder of GNU hates Apple products for philosophical reasons _directly
related to the fundamental principles of GNU_. Having it in frame is a
misfire.

Fry is one of the most amazing people on the planet, but he was still a bad
choice for this video, given that he actively lionises Apple's products - to
the point where he receives special editions available to none other than Jobs
himself.

~~~
mattl
A Macbook Air running GNU/Linux isn't a hackintosh.

Why defend it? I made the film.

------
TallGuyShort
To celebrate, we're giving away all our software! This weekend, you can
download any GNU project free of charge! On a serious note, I think I will
actually download and play with a few new projects. Maybe I'll even try out
Debian/HURD :)

~~~
keithpeter
gNewSense (a GNU/Linux distribution with a fully free kernel) has finally
reached version 3.0 in August. Development appears to have restarted, and the
new version is based on Debian (Squeeze I think) as opposed to Ubuntu.

My celebration takes the form of running gNewSense on my recycled Thinkpad for
a bit to see if I can actually get stuff done with it. (WiFi means using a USB
adaptor as closed source firmware needed for the built in Intel cards).

------
null_ptr
Linux, GNU software, the BSDs, Apache, and the entire culture and ecosystems
built around them have long earned a distinguished place in history, among
humankind's major achievements in science and technology. Here's to the next
30!

